# Neko Atsume: Kitty Collector!



## KaydeeKrunk

So my friends recently started playing this game and after they started posting screenshots I had to start playing it, and when I started playing it 2 more of my friends started playing it, and I've just been happy that we've started a wave of cat collectors! 

I almost have my catbook finished, just missing a select few but I'm working on buying all the things now so I can swap them out daily and try to get the last of them, I've expanded and remodeled my yard already.

My fave goodie atm is the donut tunnel because the adorable little round cat butts are the best thing ever, I also really like the cake box when they waggle their tails! The animated ones are the best tbh, so cute.

If you don't know what this is it's an app where you collect cats in your yard, feed them, and buy them toys, it's super fun!


----------



## Ichigo.

it's surprisingly addicting! i need like 10 more or so, so i'm not quite done yet, but it's quite enjoyable trying to get the rarer cats to show up in your yard. i guess it's also just me living vicariously through a game since i can't get a cat irl. 

one of my favorite items is the cowboy hat because they just look so cute wearing it!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

aleonhart said:


> it's surprisingly addicting! i need like 10 more or so, so i'm not quite done yet, but it's quite enjoyable trying to get the rarer cats to show up in your yard. i guess it's also just me living vicariously through a game since i can't get a cat irl.
> 
> one of my favorite items is the cowboy hat because they just look so cute wearing it!!



Also Billy the Kitten is freaking adorable. I love the special cats too! I love them all, who am I kidding.


----------



## rosabelle

I love this game! All the cats are so adorable :3 I've almost filled up my cat book too I just need a few more.

Tubbs and Cocoa are my favorites :')


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OH MY GOD, I just checked mine and two of the black spotted cats got together in the 2 ends on the donut tube, so it looks like a reaaaaaally long cat in the tube, I am going to have to post a pic when I get home omfg!


----------



## Ayaya

It would help if you could link to the apps so everyone can try it 

Android - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.hit_point.nekoatsume&hl=en
iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/id/app/neko-atsume-kitty-collector/id923917775?mt=8

And a guide on how to play it (covers how to get rare cats too!): http://welcometowonderland.me/2015/03/25/how-to-play-neko-atsume/

I've been playing it for a year but now I keep forgetting to check the game and fill the food bowl... I also keep missing the rare cats because they left before I opened the app ;_;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ayaya said:


> It would help if you could link to the apps so everyone can try it
> 
> Android - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.hit_point.nekoatsume&hl=en
> iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/id/app/neko-atsume-kitty-collector/id923917775?mt=8
> 
> And a guide on how to play it (covers how to get rare cats too!): http://welcometowonderland.me/2015/03/25/how-to-play-neko-atsume/
> 
> I've been playing it for a year but now I keep forgetting to check the game and fill the food bowl... I also keep missing the rare cats because they left before I opened the app ;_;



Thanks for the links, from my work computer I can't do that. I keep missing the rare ones too, I have two cats that have only showed one time and I leave the items them liked out but they won't return!


----------



## Ayaya

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thanks for the links, from my work computer I can't do that. I keep missing the rare ones too, I have two cats that have only showed one time and I leave the items them liked out but they won't return!



Have you tried putting up the premium food (the ones that costs you golden fishes) on your food bowls? It takes time for them to show up but rare cats always show up at least once if you have expensive food on display!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ayaya said:


> Have you tried putting up the premium food (the ones that costs you golden fishes) on your food bowls? It takes time for them to show up but rare cats always show up at least once if you have expensive food on display!



Yep, after getting my expansions I've been buying more of the fancy noms and still they all come and go when I am not looking, it's like they KNOW. And then Tubbs comes along and eats it all.


----------



## cheezyfries

love this game  i have all the regular cats, and i'm saving up to get the metropolis or the remodel! does getting a zen garden give you another room or does it just replace your current one? tubbs is so annoying when you're trying to set out nice food to attract other cats >.<


----------



## alphys

i love this app! breezy's my favorite


----------



## Kapriznyy

I used to have the Japanese version but since I couldn't read anything I kept getting discouraged from playing. Now that it's translated I'm excited to look at all the cute kittens


----------



## Blizzard

I just updated mine and got the new goodies!


----------



## Kiikay

Ohh, i love this game cause I don't have to give full attention to it. I just need a few more treasures/trinkets from 4 other cats and I'm complete.


----------



## gnoixaim

This game is literally my life since the English version came out. Snowball will always have a special place in my heart. <3

And the merch for this game is adorable !!!!


----------



## Mariah

I've had the game since September, so I own everything. My favorite cats are















.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I love all my little kitties that come to my yard :3 I haven't played it in awhile. I need to be so I can get pics of all the cats! I wanna get the mementos from them all too.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I was so excited with the snow and the new music! I had to buy the Christmasy items as well to decorate my house for the season. <3


----------



## shunishu

just got this too -_- ^^
currently have princess,breezy & spooky in my yard.. snowball just left..
spooky just stands there with a plastic bag on it's head.. ^^

but there's no snow hm
edit: nevermind it just randomnly updated to snow ^^


----------



## Goth

im so hipster i played the game before it got mainstream on tumblr


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

L o t t i e said:


> im so hipster i played the game before it got mainstream on tumblr



I didn't hear about it until my friends started posting it on facebook. =[


----------



## shunishu

when do the daily passwords usually update? it's still yesterdays'


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

shunishu said:


> when do the daily passwords usually update? it's still yesterdays'



Daily passwords? What is this? O.O


----------



## Squidward

I really like the game but I wish you could interact with the cats!


----------



## shunishu

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Daily passwords? What is this? O.O



if you click on News on top there is a sign that says daily password. click on it and enter what it said there, for example right now it says CandyCane. you'll get a small amount of fish sometimes goldfish too from it. it seems every 5 passwords you get a free can of ritzy bitz.

I'm glad the standard food is free :O ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Squidward said:


> I really like the game but I wish you could interact with the cats!



Yeah that would be cool if they maybe had like mini games and stuff too, my favorite are the toys where they move, the first time one moved I got so excited! I think it was first the scratching post!


----------



## Squidward

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah that would be cool if they maybe had like mini games and stuff too, my favorite are the toys where they move, the first time one moved I got so excited! I think it was first the scratching post!


I know right, maybe like a petting minigame. It doesn't have to be anything special, just a bit of interaction!


----------



## shunishu

i'm sure there will be many small updates coming over time adding things 






 <-- not spooky but i've already had spooky 4 times with that bag


----------



## Ayaya

shunishu said:


> when do the daily passwords usually update? it's still yesterdays'



I'm guessing it follows JPT instead of your local timezone.


----------



## shunishu

ah ok, password just updated.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The snow is back for me today! Hurray! It's been coming and going, and I love the music with it so much more!


----------



## shunishu

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The snow is back for me today! Hurray! It's been coming and going, and I love the music with it so much more!



the snow is so nice.. and the music ^^
did you find the password thingy?


----------



## Kapriznyy

I am absolutely smitten with this game now. I always used to forget to check on the kittens (when I had it in Japanese and couldn't understand anything) but now I'm constantly checking to see if anyone new has shown up... which I probably shouldn't be doing, but here I am anyway.


----------



## kelpy

I'm totally gonna download it real quick and tell you what I think!
Looks cute!


----------



## shunishu

once i have enough fish for the umbrella i gotta get rid of the plastic bag for a while  spooky visited like 8 times today (first day) to put it over it's head..


----------



## JellyLu

I've been playing this game for a while now and today I just got the "new" cat Frosty  It's adorable <3


----------



## kelpy

it's so cute <3
thanks for recommending it, guys!


----------



## Ayaya

Thanks to everyone playing this game, I started checking more frequently (instead of leaving it alone for days) AND I FINALLY GOT TUBBS!!! he left me with 64 fishes too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

PEACHES CAME BY TOO!! Now I just need Meowgi and Ms. Fortune so I can move on to aiming for other rare kittens


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anybody else re-name all of the cats. I have to look up most of the ones people are mentioning cause I re-name most of them when I get them. ^u^


----------



## Isabella

It's a cute game in theory but I forget to check on it a lot. Not really addicting to me or anything. I would love it a lot more if we could interact with the kitties, doesn't necessarily have to be feeding. Just playing or something. I guess that would make the game too in-depth, this game is just too simple for me.


----------



## cheezyfries

i only have bob the cat left, then i've completed my catbook  sadly i was time traveling for another game and accidentally opened neko atsume so i can't play for a whole day


----------



## Squidward

Isabella said:


> It's a cute game in theory but I forget to check on it a lot. Not really addicting to me or anything. I would love it a lot more if we could interact with the kitties, doesn't necessarily have to be feeding. Just playing or something. I guess that would make the game too in-depth, this game is just too simple for me.



I second this, it just doesn't feel as if I'm taking care of them enough. Just a petting minigame or something would be cool!


----------



## shunishu

how long did it take you all to get the yard extension?
which cat has the most visits?
mine is snowball with 19 visits in 2 1/2 days followed by pumpkin (15) & spooky (14)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

shunishu said:


> how long did it take you all to get the yard extension?
> which cat has the most visits?
> mine is snowball with 19 visits in 2 1/2 days followed by pumpkin (15) & spooky (14)



I think it took me a month, but that's because I didn't even know there was one cause I hadn't scrolled the whole shop I only kept buying things from the first couple pages... X.X


----------



## Aiyana

shunishu said:


> how long did it take you all to get the yard extension?



It took me like two weeks, I think? 

I love Neko Atsume because I don't feel like I'm responsible for all the cats' health and well-being. :c Just letting them play, which is nice. I have most of the cats in my catbook but not all of them. Although I just got Billy the Kid to visit, which is cool.


----------



## Cinn_mon

i only have 3 cats more left (they're all rare) but i have the expansion and 2 other remodel things like the Zen and Rustic themes so i spent soooo many fish on that

but the cats are to adorable and i relate with billy the kitten on a spiritual level 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also same here it took me around 2 weeks for the expansion


----------



## shunishu

just got my first memento from snowball after 40 visits in 4-5 days :O ^^
i'm at 79 goldfish now, haven't spent any.. can't wait to expand so i can put out more items!


----------



## CuriousCharli

I don't mean to be rude or negative but i don't see the point in it?


----------



## Cinn_mon

DarkCharliXo said:


> I don't mean to be rude or negative but i don't see the point in it?



that's not rude or negative that just means it's not your thing but the only point of the game is to collect all of the cats and their mementos and also stare at how cute the cats are :3 but it is really silly and there really is no point, you can't play with them or anything which is kinda sad but ya know, still cute to me


----------



## shunishu

yay snow is back ^^


----------



## DivaCrossing

I've got about six more cats to collect before my catbook is finished, but they're rare cats! I'm saving up a lot of fish to buy items that might attract them.


----------



## thecheese103

A friend of mine got me involved with this game, I just love it! So cute~

Anyone have strategies to get the most amount of fishies? I have a handful of cool items out and I think I'm getting them at a pretty decent rate, especially Golden ones (I don't see why anyone would pay for them, I mean, sure they don't arrive very fast or anything, but they're not coming in slowly enough that you'd drop real money on it)... but I dunno. I'll give this thread a complete read through when I get the chance too, I might discover something useful!


----------



## cheezyfries

thecheese103 said:


> A friend of mine got me involved with this game, I just love it! So cute~
> 
> Anyone have strategies to get the most amount of fishies? I have a handful of cool items out and I think I'm getting them at a pretty decent rate, especially Golden ones (I don't see why anyone would pay for them, I mean, sure they don't arrive very fast or anything, but they're not coming in slowly enough that you'd drop real money on it)... but I dunno. I'll give this thread a complete read through when I get the chance too, I might discover something useful!



toys like the cat metropolis can help bring in more fish because lots of cats can play on it at once ^^ they don't leave much though, but it can help. i usually just collect lots of silver fish and transfer it into gold fish, despite the horrible exchange rate, but i often have 2000+ silver fish and like 20 gold fish so it's better for me to transfer! i have completed my catbook and remodeled to the rustic design!


----------



## Kapriznyy

I still keep forgetting to check on my kitties. I'm awful.


----------



## shunishu

schatzi said:


> I still keep forgetting to check on my kitties. I'm awful.



they have other yards to visit and raid  no worries


----------



## oath2order

This game is so cute


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Squidward

Mariah said:


>



omg pls


----------



## shunishu

Mariah said:


>



i saw that yokai watch episode hehe


peaches came by tonight and brought 25 fish too :O
next time i'll hopefully be there too -_-


----------



## Mairmalade

Is there pay-to-play content once you've gotten started? I've noticed a few people playing/talking about this now and it looks super cute.


----------



## Ayaya

Mairmalade said:


> Is there pay-to-play content once you've gotten started? I've noticed a few people playing/talking about this now and it looks super cute.



Nope! It's free to play without anything locked behind a paywall, though if you're impatient you could buy golden fishes with real currency, but it's not needed at all


----------



## reyy

i got everything in neko atsume myself 
it took like several months
but ive got the house expansion, zen theme, cat metropolis and loads of other gold fish stuff
fav cats are lady meow meow and ramses the great


----------



## thecheese103

Tubbs visited for the first time! He left a ton of Silver Fishies too, that's pretty nice. Hopefully I get to see him next time, it's so rare that I have Ritzy Bitz/etc. to put out. I need that little Snorlax Cat in my life.


----------



## xBlablahi

Got this app a few days ago, it's so cuuuuute. I'm kinda sad that you can't keep the cats, but seeing them being cute while playing makes up for it lmao


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i've been playing it for a long time. 
it's a cute and fun game.


----------



## shunishu

got my third memento yesterday ^^
I'm at 168 now! tomorrow i can expand i think


----------



## Aali

I downloaded and played it before it became really popular, I had it for like an hour and deleted it, it just didn't seem very interactive


----------



## shunishu

Aali said:


> I downloaded and played it before it became really popular, I had it for like an hour and deleted it, it just didn't seem very interactive


I don't even know what to say xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Now I've got my whole family addicted to it, I started playing it so my friend started playing it, then my sister, and now my sister's boyfriend is playing it too! It's the game that just keeps giving! Haha!


----------



## Aali

shunishu said:


> I don't even know what to say xD



??


----------



## Squidward

shunishu said:


> I don't even know what to say xD



I think the post is pretty self-explanatory. If you played the game for 10 seconds you realize you can only look at the cats and buy them stuff but can't pet them or anything.. :v


----------



## Aali

Squidward said:


> I think the post is pretty self-explanatory. If you played the game for 10 seconds you realize you can only look at the cats and buy them stuff but can't pet them or anything.. :v



Yeah I thought I was gonna get to pet some fluffbutts ;-;


----------



## Osiris

I need to get a picture of Peaches, and I'll finally have all the standard kitties. Peaches is so dang rare.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Is there a specific kind of food that Tubbs likes? Or does he just like all of the food except the Thrifty Bits?


----------



## NursePhantump

Does anyone else have Spooky as their favorite cat? No? OK I'll be over here now


----------



## oath2order

NursePhantump said:


> Does anyone else have Spooky as their favorite cat? No? OK I'll be over here now



Spooky was the first to give me a memento on my old phone


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

BluePikachu47 said:


> Is there a specific kind of food that Tubbs likes? Or does he just like all of the food except the Thrifty Bits?



He likes everything except the thrifty bits, here is an explanatory gif.






- - - Post Merge - - -



NursePhantump said:


> Does anyone else have Spooky as their favorite cat? No? OK I'll be over here now



Yes, I love Spooky, re-named him as Ghost.


----------



## Ichigo.

So I've gotten all the cats now, but I'm still playing for the mementos. It's so difficult though! I have over half, but they've been reallyyy sparse for a while.


----------



## brutalitea

*flops*

I finally gave in and downloaded this app.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

aleonhart said:


> So I've gotten all the cats now, but I'm still playing for the mementos. It's so difficult though! I have over half, but they've been reallyyy sparse for a while.



Congrats! I am close, I think I only need like 6 of them... and I have most of the items the rare ones need, I just need to find time where I can check it constantly enough before buying the rare food to put out. Cause if I just buy it and place it I'll forget and miss out when everyone comes... =[


----------



## Ichigo.

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Congrats! I am close, I think I only need like 6 of them... and I have most of the items the rare ones need, I just need to find time where I can check it constantly enough before buying the rare food to put out. Cause if I just buy it and place it I'll forget and miss out when everyone comes... =[



Thanks! And I know what you mean. They're really hard to catch when you're not checking obsessively. Luckily I had a lot of time this winter vacation. Good luck though


----------



## shunishu

xD


----------



## oath2order

shunishu said:


> xD



okay this is awesome


----------



## Shimmer

I decided to jump the bandwagon and get this cute game! I have about half of the cats so far and a HUGE amount of cute photos. x3


----------



## visibleghost

lmao i've had this game for like 1.5 months and i've had every cat, bought every item, bought all houses except for the modern one (currently saving for it :>) and i'm atm trying to get all mementos... i've gotten most but i'm not really there yet ... still missing 6 mementos. 
getting kind of annoyed with that xerxes cat who's been to my place 51 times and still hasn't given me their memento ):<

idk it's a nice game,, hah,..

my fav cats are probably fred, pepper, billy the kitten, tabitha and snowball. ;;


----------



## Dae Min

This game was taking over my life, so I deleted it. The cuteness... it's too much.


----------



## mogyay

late to the kitty craze but this game is taking over, it's so cute!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i played it when it first came out and my lunch table hooked and then after i got almost every cat, i got bored because you can't do anything with them.  Like you should be able to perm adopt some or have a "rescue shelter" and adopt new cats from there.  Maybe if they updated it with more things to do ill start playing again


----------



## Shimmer

I have 126/180 gold fishies til I can expand my room! x3 I could always buy fishies but I'm too cheap.


----------



## shunishu

Shimmer said:


> I have 126/180 gold fishies til I can expand my room! x3 I could always buy fishies but I'm too cheap.



yay so close ^^
yeah buying gold fish really makes no sense ^^; just wait a bit, you'll get there soon.


----------



## reyy

omg this game tho
ive almost got every cat and memento ; )


----------



## JellyLu

I had to take a break from this and other apps due to exams ;; I come back and I have all Christmas decorations everywhere xD
Looks like I have some redecorating to do~


----------



## Squidward

Oops, I deleted the game again!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I only have 2 cats left, one of them is Frosty, I can't remember the other one... oh wait it's St. Purrtrick and I've got him, just not caught him yet. I still have just been doddling through it, I'm never so often on my phone that I really put out the gourmet food, cause I want to be able to check it frequently when I do that so I wont miss out on anyone. But I haven bought like almost everything, I only have a few gold fishy items to buy so I am just saving up silvers to turn them over into gold. And I am totally making myself some shrinky dink keychains of some of my favorite items and cats because they're all too cute!


----------



## porkbun

neko atsume is so fun!! i've collected all the goodies so far (until they release new ones hehe) so i rly hope i can fill up my catbook ;v; my favorite cat is probably patches, i love the memento they give (the birthday candles) <3


----------



## brutalitea

Still missing 14 kitties because I have yet to put out any food other than thrifty blitz lol


----------



## mogyay

Tae said:


> Still missing 14 kitties because I have yet to put out any food other than thrifty blitz lol



i put out sashimi and i swear i'm not getting any more gold fish than i was before. i guess it must be my items, i'm not really sure how it works


----------



## visibleghost

ive bought all the items and everything and ive gotten every cat. i'm only missing a few mementos...,, it's not a lot of fun to paly it anymroe aaa aaa ;;


----------



## Cory

Tubbs is the devil, he steals my food and gives me one silver fish. 
Bob the Cat has refused to give me his memento even though he has visited 60 times and some of the special cats gave their mementos at 7 visits.
Billy the Kitten is the best tho


----------



## visibleghost

Cory said:


> Tubbs is the devil, he steals my food and gives me one silver fish.
> Bob the Cat has refused to give me his memento even though he has visited 60 times and some of the special cats gave their mementos at 7 visits.
> Billy the Kitten is the best tho



tubbs will give you more if you wait to refill the food until they have left....


----------



## Cory

lencurryboy said:


> tubbs will give you more if you wait to refill the food until they have left....



thank you i actually did not know that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OMFG. So i FINALLY caught St. Purrtrick randomly today finally, got his pic so now I only have frost left, I have like all the items frosty likes out so I am hoping he'll come!!! AHHHHH. Also I still have like 3-4 gold fish goodies left to buy and then I'll own everything.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm thinking about deleting this app haha i'm not doing anything anymore ): it gets really boring when you need to buy a ton of the most expensive food to make it seem like you haven't like... hacked the game or something smh


----------



## oath2order

Tubbs is a lil **** tbh


----------



## Biyaya

My brother got me into this a couple months ago. I am not very attentive though, so they all just eat my food and run off.

My husband showed me an interesting article about it the other day though: http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/02/1...ing-cats.html?referer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Shimmer

I haven't really played the game in a few weeks besides refilling the food so I've managed to farm so many silver and gold fish. xP


----------



## windloft

so far i got all of the items... now i just need pics of chairman meow and frosty and i should be good to go.


----------



## oath2order

RUZA said:


> so far i got all of the items... now i just need pics of chairman meow and frosty and i should be good to go.



I've almost got all of the decor, just need a bunch of the gifts and pictures.


----------



## uwuzumakii

tubbs 4 president 2k16


----------



## Shimmer

I have 16 cats left to get. COME ON MY PRETTIES.

I bought the zen theme. It's cute.


----------



## Shimmer

I have 16 cats left to get. COME ON MY PRETTIES.

I bought the zen theme. It's cute.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I think this is the game my bff told me about....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

just looked up pictures on google..... my heart exploded of cuteness o3o


----------



## Mariah

New update!


----------



## tomothy

You can get the two new rare cats (Jeeves and Sapphire) with the tower of treats

for ganache (brown regular cat) i've attracted him with the cat cafe but i've seen pictures on tumblr with him on the tower of treats and cream-puff house

for apricot (cream colored) the fluff-thing teaser seems to work


----------



## visibleghost

i got all mementos a few days before the update lmao anyways it's fun to get new updates!! i barely play the game anymore but yyeah... i usually forget to check the app so yyh well

this is my garden now ;;


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i got all mementos a few days before the update lmao anyways it's fun to get new updates!! i barely play the game anymore but yyeah... i usually forget to check the app so yyh well
> 
> this is my garden now ;;
> 
> View attachment 167793


so many sugary kibbies *w* welldone ^^


----------



## MayorBlueRose

i love this game!
Im just waiting for peaches mementos and now we have these new cats, which ive only seen one of so far. 
so now im waiting on those! and they look super cute!
<3 Neko!


----------



## LilyACNL

Tubbs has been coming waaayyyyy more often, HE KEEPS EATING MY FOOD IT'S FRUSTRATING XD


----------



## piske

Omg I am obsessed with this game XD the most cats I've had visit me at once is 4  snowball practically lives there haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I've just been playing this casually. Just because it's cute! Any tips to get the mementos or to the expansion? I'm trying to save but it's hard ;u;


----------



## visibleghost

pinelle said:


> Omg I am obsessed with this game XD the most cats I've had visit me at once is 4  snowball practically lives there haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I've just been playing this casually. Just because it's cute! Any tips to get the mementos or to the expansion? I'm trying to save but it's hard ;u;



you just have to wait. put out things that the cats you need mementos from like and then wait. it takes a while but yeah ;;

and with saving, for me i set up a "rule" that i could spend as much regular fish as i wanted to, but i had to save the golden ones for the expansion. i got enough in a few days.


----------



## radioloves

Yeah! The game is pretty fun, I still have a little over half left to complete. I always keep forgetting to refill the food bowl or take a picture of the new discovered kitties, I also just got the sugar sweet interior layoutttt, it looks yummy cx


----------



## piske

lencurryboy said:


> you just have to wait. put out things that the cats you need mementos from like and then wait. it takes a while but yeah ;;
> 
> and with saving, for me i set up a "rule" that i could spend as much regular fish as i wanted to, but i had to save the golden ones for the expansion. i got enough in a few days.



Ah, that's a good rule. Thanks!


----------



## cheezyfries

woohoo! i blew all of my gold fish on the new items (i have all the toys now) and the new theme. apricot and ganache have come into my yard, now i'm just waiting on the specialty cats!


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> woohoo! i blew all of my gold fish on the new items (i have all the toys now) and the new theme. apricot and ganache have come into my yard, now i'm just waiting on the specialty cats!



I've had Apricot visit! She is so cute


----------



## Heyden

Still waiting on Jeezers and the british woman that looks like Marshmallow with blue eyes, can't remember her name.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I didn't go on for a few days until i saw someone post the kitty throne on tumblr, now I am excited to meet the new kitties and I already bought MOST of the new items. Time to save up gold fish again.


----------



## classically.trained

I was so close to 100% completion before the update! Oh well, I'm happy about the new cats. And the new blue parasol is adorable.


----------



## piske

I got the yard expansion, yay :3 I still haven't met like 5 pages worth of cats though


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wait, how do you unlock all of the backgrounds? I only have 3 of them.


----------



## N e s s

This stupid game is the only thing that takes me away from the egg hunting mentality drain right now


----------



## piske

Ok I need to be sleeping but had to post that I just had ganache visit! So adorable!!!


----------



## f11

ow the **** do you get peaches


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

The new update is so cute, and makes me so glad I hoarded fish. I have a sweet themed yard now.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Crys said:


> ow the **** do you get peaches



Patience. I've had this since January and I've only had about five visits from him. Also, set out some sashimi, I think he likes that.


----------



## Blondiexo

I was so excited with the last update! I've only seen Apricot so far :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Now I really want to get the sweet background. So freaking adorable!


----------



## piske

Sweets background!!!


----------



## visibleghost

i've never seen the two new rare cats ):< do they need any special food? i have the parasol they like out...


----------



## Piggy304

I <3 this game! Pickles is my favourite, no doubt.


----------



## Squidward

pinelle said:


> Sweets background!!!
> 
> View attachment 168099



This is tempting me to download the game again so hard, but I won't do it since it's kinda boring :c


----------



## petaru

I was getting a bit bored with this game since I got all the items and remodels, then they dropped the cutest update ever and I'm in love again *__*


----------



## DemyxTime

3addictive5me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

petaru said:


> I was getting a bit bored with this game since I got all the items and remodels, then they dropped the cutest update ever and I'm in love again *__*



SAME! Love that we get new things to aspire for! I really hope around Halloween they do a spooky theme background and special cats. That would be my DREAM


----------



## visibleghost

one of the wallpapers is broken smh i hope they fix that soon


----------



## piske

I got my first memento!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## visibleghost

tfw tubbs eats your sashimi ://


----------



## visibleghost

i got apricot's memento aaawW it's a tiny toothbrush so cute ;;;;


----------



## piske

lencurryboy said:


> i got apricot's memento aaawW it's a tiny toothbrush so cute ;;;;



Guuuh that's adorable!!!! XD


----------



## classically.trained

Lol when I get Ganache's memento on his tenth visit, meanwhile good ol Billy is still holding out on me after 50 visits. Smh.


----------



## piske

acaddict1 said:


> Lol when I get Ganache's memento on his tenth visit, meanwhile good ol Billy is still holding out on me after 50 visits. Smh.



That's like me with snowball! That dang cat practically lives there and no memento


----------



## LilD

I just downloaded the game a few minutes ago.  Lol at thrifty bitz.  Snowball is here  kinda looks like my cat.


----------



## N a t

This game is so precious and perfect, but I've collected almost all the cats now, and have excessive fish v.v''


----------



## LilD

Just unlocked Callie and Spooky.   Shamrock bed and small cardboard box were my purchases with after tutorial credits.   Boxes.  All the time


----------



## piske

Yay! I got my second memento...it was some seeds lol


----------



## Taj

I met Shadow today. Now I'm waiting for Sonic (ba-dum-crash)


----------



## classically.trained

So I somehow got Jeeves' memento after his 3rd visit? I guess I got lucky hehe.


----------



## visibleghost

how The Actual **** do i get the two new rare cats to visit? ;; i've never seen them. i have the parasol they like out. i usually put out frisky bits, is that a problem??


----------



## brutalitea

Cats I'm missing: 


Rascal
Guy Furry
Tubbs (he showed up once but I didn't get to snap a picture)
Frosty
Ms. Fortune
Lady Meow-Meow
Kathmandu
Sassy Fran 
Conductor Whiskers
Chairman Meow (he's showed up a few times but again no luck at a picture) 
Ramses the Great
Jeeves
Sapphire

As you probably tell, my problem is that I only put out Thrifty Blitz. ONE DAY I will put out something better, one day...


----------



## Aquari

where can i get this game??


----------



## visibleghost

Neikkocat06 said:


> where can i get this game??



app store. it's a phone game


----------



## Aquari

lencurryboy said:


> app store. it's a phone game



yea i got it a few hours ago, its so cute!!!, i also got the dog version of it too!!


----------



## visibleghost

Neikkocat06 said:


> yea i got it a few hours ago, its so cute!!!, i also got the dog version of it too!!



haha there's a dog version? didn't know that :> i'll probably download that as well because i've pretty much "completed" neko atsume


----------



## Aquari

lencurryboy said:


> haha there's a dog version? didn't know that :> i'll probably download that as well because i've pretty much "completed" neko atsume



ye lol, but tbh its not as fun as the cat one,


----------



## cIementine

i got it yesterday and it's great but it's ruining me already


----------



## Aquari

trying to get the egyptian cat, i have the pyramid and everything, y u do dis egyptian cat ;-;


----------



## Shimmer

I just got the update where they added more stuff like the afternoon tea set type thing as well as wallpapers. NOW I CAN BUY MORE ITEMS.


----------



## GalacticGhost

i downloaded this game on my tablet and started playing today. the only cat i've seen is snowball. i can't wait until i see more, they're so cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pumpkins said:


> i got it yesterday and it's great but it's ruining me already



I'm so glad you've joined the dark side, and i also love your siggy bby <3


----------



## Damniel

Ginger and lexy are my favorite kitties.


----------



## Aquari

i finally got the egyptian cat to come visit!!


----------



## cIementine

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm so glad you've joined the dark side, and i also love your siggy bby <3



thank you
it's great over here
i've even recommended it to a bunch of pals and they've joined the darkness too


----------



## radioloves

I still have three to four pages left to fill! I like never check my phone so I keep on missing all these cool cats (%$#&) ahah, I hope they keep updating frequently, the last update I got the candy theme layout, I wonder what will be next


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I downloaded the dog one today, haven't started it yet though.


----------



## Aquari

i got tubbs to visit!!!, tubbs is god!!!


----------



## Heyden

Neikkocat06 said:


> i got tubbs to visit!!!, tubbs is god!!!



He gets annoying after a while because he eats all your food for a cheap price ;(


----------



## Aquari

Heyden said:


> He gets annoying after a while because he eats all your food for a cheap price ;(



lol its so worth it!!!, he's my spirit animal XD


----------



## Squidward

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I downloaded the dog one today, haven't started it yet though.



There's a dog one???


----------



## shunishu

still havent gotten the new rare cats.. :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Squidward said:


> There's a dog one???



Yeah I tried playing it for a while but it's a cheap knock-off in comparison so I deleted it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Ganache has visited 3 times without letting me catch him yet! So rude!


----------



## visibleghost

i'm going to kill something how the **** am i supposed to get the rare kitties from the new update ??? pls jeeves and that other person im crying


----------



## staticistic1114

I'm kind of really into the game...






I almost have all the items except for a few


----------



## Aquari

staticistic1114 said:


> I'm kind of really into the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost have all the items except for a few



lol did u pay money??


----------



## staticistic1114

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol did u pay money??



Pure hardwork and patience pal
Patience is key


----------



## visibleghost

lol ive had all the stuff for months, all you need to do is keep filling up the bowls with food B)

also i fiNALLY got jeeves and sapphire !!!! im rly happy aaaA but i missed them...  i hope they will b back soon


----------



## Aquari

ive gotten 4 rares, atm im working on getting the fancy cat pair, guy fierry, and billy the kitten!


----------

